# waterproof snake boots



## gnarlyone (Apr 18, 2010)

What is the best waterproof snakeboot for the money?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the cabelas


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 19, 2010)

*snake boots*

I have had my Rocky's for 12 years. They are still waterproof and fit great. Best boots I have ever owned.


----------



## BoShank (Apr 19, 2010)

I bought two different pair of rockies and they both leak.  Will never buy another Rocky boot.  Customer Service was no help.  over 250 dollars in 4 leaky boots.


----------



## Queen (Apr 19, 2010)

I had the zip up red heads and they lasted about 5 years but leak now take into consideration I do hunt about 5 days a week during turkey and bow season


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 19, 2010)

Danner Pronghorns.


----------



## sureshot375 (Apr 19, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Danner Pronghorns.



+1 Much better than the rockeys i had before.  Not cheap but well worth the money imo.


----------



## pnome (Apr 19, 2010)

My Cabelas pinnacle boots have held there waterproofing for 3 seasons now.  Still going strong!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> What is the best waterproof snakeboot for the money?



I don't know what the best is, but just want to make sure you keep Bass Pro redhead 16" waterproof/snakeproof off the list. While they are the most comfortable i've ever owned, the waterproofing is horrible. I have two pair, and both started leaking within 3 weeks.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 22, 2010)

sureshot375 said:


> +1 Much better than the rockeys i had before.  Not cheap but well worth the money imo.



+2 Had problems with one boot. Sent them back to Danner, six days later  I had a brand new pair..Been almost to the top of the laces with no wet feet


----------



## gpwoodduck (Apr 22, 2010)

ditto, Mr7Mag. These Rockys have been the best. Mine are 12+ years old and still as dry as any rubber boot.  Great for long trolls...


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what the best is, but just want to make sure you keep Bass Pro redhead 16" waterproof/snakeproof off the list. While they are the most comfortable i've ever owned, the waterproofing is horrible. I have two pair, and both started leaking within 3 weeks.



I am on my second pair and I get about one year before they start leaking.  Comfortable , yes but leak.

I bought me a pair of Red Head rubber snake boots and so far they have worked well.  they are heavy but wear pretty good with regular socks but I bought the snake boot socks and now having no problems.


----------



## South Man (Apr 30, 2010)

Muck woody Armor


----------



## swamp_plotts (May 1, 2010)

I got a pair of brownings, and they started leaking after a few months.  I wish I could find some snakeboots that ain't insulated, and let the water back out reasonably well, anybody know of any?  I always end up in deep water, and totin all that weight aint fun, esp draggin a few dogs!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2010)

I had a pair of lace up Redheads that sprung a leak before they should have. Bought a pair of the zipper Redheads and they have been heavily used and abused with no leaks.


----------



## longbeard45 (May 1, 2010)

Danners


----------



## gblrklr (May 2, 2010)

Has anybody worn the LaCrosse zip ups?  I'm in need of a new pair too, my Redheads gave up this spring.


----------



## Low Crawler (May 2, 2010)

I run rabbit dogs so I put a lot of miles on a pair of boots and I have tried several different kinds... Red Head and Rocky have been the worst, only was water proof for about 2 months and then started coming apart. Danner has been the best. I could get about six months out of them before they started leaking. I am trying some Brownings now they are real comfortable but I have only had them a month so we will see....  So far though Danner is by far the best I've found.


----------



## fishingtiger (May 3, 2010)

I got a pair of Irish Setter zip ups. They are very comfortable. I now wear them year round when hunting. They did leak a bit after I got them but I now just try to stay out of deeper water.


----------



## poolman67 (May 10, 2010)

Cabelas has rubber snake boots


----------



## danmc (May 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what the best is, but just want to make sure you keep Bass Pro redhead 16" waterproof/snakeproof off the list. While they are the most comfortable i've ever owned, the waterproofing is horrible. I have two pair, and both started leaking within 3 weeks.



I'll second that.  They are quite comfortable to wear.  I've hiked many miles in mine but waterproof they are not.


----------



## 1982ace (May 16, 2010)

Danner sharptail covey 17" snake boots are awesome!


----------



## RipperIII (May 17, 2010)

I don't understand how so many of the redhead post mention leaking,...my pair are on their second season with no leaks at all, I've averaged about 200+ miles in these boots over these last two years.
I bought mine on sale for about $69.00.
I will say that they are not warm at all, that is my only complaint.
good luck.


----------



## mauk trapper (May 17, 2010)

Mr7mag said:


> I have had my Rocky's for 12 years. They are still waterproof and fit great. Best boots I have ever owned.



Not trying to bash you but if you have had your Rockies 12 years and they are in one piece you don't wear them much. I love my Rockies have been buying them for years and will continue to buy them. I wear them nearly everyday and typically never get more than 8-9 months (tops) out of them. They could be the least durable boot ever made. But like I said I will continue to buy them and for one reason only (COMFORT). Although they are poorly made they break in quickly and wear like a tennis shoe.


----------



## Headshot (May 17, 2010)

Got a pair of  Bass Pro 16" "waterproof snake boots" -- should have said "They like water" because THEY LEAK!  Just hope they don't like snakes.  Won't buy another pair of Redheads.


----------



## wmahunter (May 21, 2010)

Wore my Cabela's zip ups for about 3 years now but they leaked real bad this year. Cabela's has them back now and I am waiting for the replacement boots.  They are real comfortable and I wear them almost daily.

In case you aren't aware, All Cabela's branded boots carry a lifetime guarantee so I can't see any reason to try another brand.


----------



## turtlebug (May 22, 2010)

1982ace said:


> Danner sharptail covey 17" snake boots are awesome!



Yeah, if you can still find a pair. They don't make the 17" sharptail snake boot anymore.  Hubby has a pair and they're so danged nice. All Danner shows is the Pronghorn GTX lace up. Some places still have them but in limited quantities.

ForEverlast makes a waterproof snake boot very similar to Danner's Sharptail Covey and quite a few places have them for around $140.


----------



## 83shovelhead (May 22, 2010)

*Waterproof Snakebite Boots*

I'm developing a web site geared around motorcycling and would like to add links that help my readers (motorcyclists) - so please let me know what you find out.  I'm going to add more accessories to my links page and that would be a good one - check it out and if you'd like to post some pictures or stories, please send them.  Many thanks, Pablo

miamichoppershop.com


----------



## CORNFED500 (May 22, 2010)

lacrose was good for one season and now wet feet i have treated with the silicone spray helped for one day of swamp hog hunting


----------



## 1982ace (May 25, 2010)

If you haven't bought those russell boots yet, they have the sharptail 2 gtx covey snake boots at staffords in Thomasville, GA. I just bought a pair in april. They are a little stiff at first but they break in really well and I think they are 17" high


----------



## jglenn (May 30, 2010)

pay the $$   Danner


----------



## deadend (May 30, 2010)

Redheads are horrible for waterproofness and durability.  Rockys are even worse.  The Danner Pronghorns and Jackyls are great as are Chippewas.


----------



## storeman (Jun 2, 2010)

I have never bought a pair of snake boots before. I do plan to buy some this year. The only thing I hear everyone talking about is that they leak. I know this is important, but it is not the reason I want to buy snake boots. I want a pair that protects me from snakes.


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll add a vote for the Danners as well, but my favorites are actually the Irish Setter 17" Mt. Claw. They fit like a tennis shoe and are extremely comfortable.


----------



## shawnrice (Jun 2, 2010)

chipawa snake boots   find them and others on (snake boots .com )   best deals out there .Great customer service they are a Texas based company and ship quick!!


----------



## private464 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Muck Woody Armor*

Waterproof and snakeproof and comfortable...


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 7, 2010)

Where's the cheapest place to buy the Danners? the Muck Woody Armor boots? Anyone try Lacrosse?


----------



## buckmaster77 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Lacrosse*

I have had my Lacrosse boots for a few years and no problems.. wish I would have got the uninsulated though


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I got the redhead side zipper boots. Comfortable, affordable, had it for a few years now and never leaked once and I put them through the ringer too.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought the Redhead zip up/lace up boots right before turkey season.  Hunted pretty hard and had no leaks.  Very comfortable and light.  Of course we'll see how they hold up through bow season...


----------



## timothyroland (Jul 11, 2010)

ive got the laccrose side zip and they leaked the first season i got them i still wear them some and my feet get wet waling in wet grass they are horrible


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought the Redheads from Bass Pro about four years ago when they threw them on sale for $79.

Decent boot for the money.  Fairly frequent use as I fish a few private ponds where the grass ain't mowed too regularly.

Stayed waterproof until last spring when I went camping and a buddy who didn't own waders decided that the north Ga. mountain streams in April were a bit too cool for wading with sneakers, LOL.

Well, he let the water come up over the top of the 16" boots they pretty much lost their waterproof qualities from that point on.  Also, the fabric on the inside got fairly tattered from being that soaked.

Still wearable and I'll still use 'em for areas where there is high grass and such where you could walk up on a snake without seeing it.

IMO for occasional use where you don't wanna spend a lot of money they are fine, but if you are gonna wear 'em regularly then spend the extra cash on a better boot...


----------



## Predator56 (Jul 12, 2010)

georgiabuckie said:


> Muck woody Armor



been using these for 3 years...awesome


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jul 27, 2010)

I've had the Danner's and they have been great, time for a new pair! Anyone know the where to get the best deal on them? Originally i bought mine the weekend of the Turkeyrama at The Sportscenter in Perry, they had all their Danner's $50 off!


----------



## joemeadows (Jul 27, 2010)

If you want wet feet buy Rockys they will definetly do the job.


----------

